# Wer fährt einen Vertex 2003 Rahmen ??? Will RACE FACE Evolve XC verbauen ?



## MunichRules (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
habe einen Vertex 2003 Rahmen in Aussicht (neu).

Kann mir jemand etwas zu Fahrverhalten und Fahrkomfort bei 18,5 Zoll sagen ?

Will für Innenlager, Kurbeln, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe und Sattelstütze die Race FAce Evolve XC Serie verbauen . Ist das OK ?

Erst ab 2007 hat die Evolve industriegelagerte Innenlager !
Was is von den Patronenlagern zu halten ?

Der Evolve Vorbau hat eine 4 Punkt Halterung für den Lenker. Gibt es einen Nachteil gegenüber einer Zweipunk/FlipFlop ???

Vielen Dank !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

MR


----------



## aka (21. Juni 2007)

MunichRules schrieb:


> Erst ab 2007 hat die Evolve industriegelagerte Innenlager !
> Was is von den Patronenlagern zu halten ?


Wenn du mit Patronenlager das Race Face Isis Lager meinst - davon halte ich ueberhaupt nichts, die sind mir jaehrlich verendet.
Hatte eine alte Evolve (ISIS) Kurbel am Rad, die war Qualitativ nicht so der Hit (die Kurbel hat ab Werk leicht 'getaumelt'). Habe nun nach 4 Jahren eine Shimano Hone Kurbel, die ist bzgl. der Wertigkeit um Welten besser und ich finde es gut, dass man die nicht mehr mit viel Drehmo auf einen Vielzahl aufziehen muss.
Kann sein, dass die neueren Evolve Kurbeln besser geworden sind, da werden andere vielleicht noch berichten koennen - ich jedenfalls bin mit meiner Hone wunschlos gluecklich. Und die Beschriftung kann man leicht mit Aceton abmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MunichRules (21. Juni 2007)

@aka

Ich will einen Shimpanso-freien Aufbau  !

Aber aus Neugier, ist das Hone Shimano ein OKtalink System ???

Und noch was warum macht Sram keine TOP Swing Umwerfer für X.9 ????


----------



## Catsoft (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo!
Will ich mich mal an einer lÃ¤ngeren Antwort versuchen 

Patronen oder Industrielager haben alle RF-Lager der vergangenen Jahre. Ab 2005 oder 06 gibt es die X-Type Lager. Dabei ist die Achse (Welle!) fest mit der Kurbel verbunden und die Lager liegen auÃerhalb des Rahmens. Ich bin mit der alten Evolve XC ISIS und einem SXR Innenlager zufrieden, mit der Deus und einem X-Type Innenlager unglÃ¼cklich. Dazu gibtâs hier auch ein Thema. Ich wÃ¼rde ISIS versuchen zu bekommen und ein "billiges" Innenlager nehmen.

Robert


----------

